# how fast do they grow?



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

How long does it take for a RBP to get to it's optimum size? What's there life span?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Davo Posted on Mar 17 2004, 11:34 AM
> 
> How long does it take for a RBP to get to it's optimum size?
> 
> ...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> How long does it take for a RBP to get to it's optimum size?


if you are asking how long does it take for rbp's to become sexually mature? than inbetween 1.5 - 2.0 years providing it was raised under appropriate conditions. the life span is not covered in this section, and i would only be guessing if i quoted you an answer







but there is a forum that you can ask that question sorry for the troubles click here


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------

